# Covid19: Endemic doesn't mean harmless by Aris Katzourakis



## cougr (Jan 31, 2022)

"The word ‘endemic’ has become one of the most misused of the pandemic."









COVID-19: endemic doesn’t mean harmless


Rosy assumptions endanger public health — policymakers must act now to shape the years to come.




www.nature.com


----------

